# Longest you've stayed up in order to get a deadline hit



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Personal record is 35-40 hours. Hell. Total hell. Energy drinks left right and centre. The come down was ridiculous and I slept for about 18 hours straight the next day. In fact, I'm doing an all nighter right now. 

You go!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow, mine wasn't nearly as bad. Just stayed up the full 24 hours to see if I could do it. Will never do that again.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

a mate of mine stayed up for longer. But whereas I was ill one week and was catching up he just does things at the last moment. Total idiot sometimes :b


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I was just up for 35 to study for finals and prep my room so I could sign out.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Probably 30 hours, just cause I put things off till the last minute and end up having to stay up all night. I hate myself for it, yet do it every time.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Black And Mild said:


> I was just up for 35 to study for finals and prep my room so I could sign out.





Barette said:


> Probably 30 hours, just cause I put things off till the last minute and end up having to stay up all night. I hate myself for it, yet do it every time.


did you guys have a problem with judging the movement of traffic. Like I remember walking around town with cars zooming by and I just couldn't judge their speed at all. Had to make damn sure there was nothing coming before I crossed the road or something.

edit a mate of mine on skype just replied back he's doing the same thing haha


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> did you guys have a problem with judging the movement of traffic. Like I remember walking around town with cars zooming by and I just couldn't judge their speed at all. Had to make damn sure there was nothing coming before I crossed the road or something.


I definitely had that with people walking by, like what I was seeing was delayed. Either that or just hand eye coordinations were way down. I'm a huge sleeper, so as soon as I miss a little my brain just doesn't work right.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> did you guys have a problem with judging the movement of traffic. Like I remember walking around town with cars zooming by and I just couldn't judge their speed at all. Had to make damn sure there was nothing coming before I crossed the road or something.
> 
> edit a mate of mine on skype just replied back he's doing the same thing haha


Focusing on cars was the last thing on my mind at the time, so I can't tell you, lol.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I've done 30 or so hours straight many times when I was in school. Not sure if I could do that now though. It's been a while since I've tried.


----------



## Okajuurou (Jan 6, 2012)

wow, what the f? you guys are monsters, i wish i could manage to do that


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Okajuurou said:


> wow, what the f? you guys are monsters, i wish i could manage to do that


get yourself a bit of hypomanic bi polar on the go, its nothing lolz :b


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

What kind of deadline was this? I've stayed up very late to study but it wasn't the best idea cause I could barely think by the time the test came around. Doing complicated calculations on 3 hours sleep doesn't work out too well.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Just the one night, then the assignment was due at 2pm (I think... I'm not entirely sure) but we had a late lunch/early dinner to celebrate it being done and I don't think I fell asleep properly until 6pm. It was at the end of a fun week of general sleep deprivation, so no one had been getting much sleep prior to that either.

That afternoon I was having microsleeps on the way home, just randomly falling asleep and drooling on my arm whilst on the train and bus, to the point where I thought I'd missed my bus stop and quickly got off, only to realise I was a stop early.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Yep, just did it right now.
All nighter done and not going to bed until this afternoon. :um

It feels so ronerry stayng up all night just twiddling thumbs.
No worries, I caught up on Eastenders.
gg.

Get good.
Get on my level.

thanks for understanding. :yes

(in b4 LET'S PARTY INFIDEL!)


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

I've never pulled an all-nighter in my entire life, and I've never had energy drinks or caffeine, aside from soda; however, once I enter grad school, that might change. :um

The latest I've stayed up to reach a deadline was 1 AM, which isn't bad. It's just not fun when you have to get up at 5 am the next morning.


----------



## Xmsbby (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh man. I hate when I leave things for the last minute. This whole week was hell and it happens almost every semester -____- I think about 30 hrs then sleep 3 hrs then repeat for 2 more days which was earlier this wk. I learned I cannot drink coffee or energy drinks :/ I can start shaking and getting more anxious. Idk it's weird. But anyway, you're pulling an all nighter now what r u doing here?! Lol


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Dayanna90 said:


> Oh man. I hate when I leave things for the last minute. This whole week was hell and it happens almost every semester -____- I think about 30 hrs then sleep 3 hrs then repeat for 2 more days which was earlier this wk. I learned I cannot drink coffee or energy drinks :/ I can start shaking and getting more anxious. Idk it's weird. But anyway, you're pulling an all nighter now what r u doing here?! Lol


had it on in the background. I can get easily distracted sometimes :b


----------



## NWZ (Dec 21, 2011)

I stayed up 30 hours once writing a paper and preparing a presentation. I gave my presentation towards the end of the thirty hour period. The downside was that I was slurring my words really badly (my roommate actually thought I was drunk). On a positive note, I was too tired to care about nerves.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow. Don't think I could ever manage more than 24 hours! Think I've done maybe 20 hours once or twice but that was really pushing it. I've never actually tried those caffeine drinks/red bull stuff though...not sure if it's a good habit to start getting into now...


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Around 35 hours. It could've been avoided. I really need to be more diligent with my homework...


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

Just went 40 or so hours with 2 one hour power-naps somewhere in the middle!
It was HORRIBLE! :fall

I have such a lovely exam timetable for my Finals!! :lol Thankfully adrenaline seems to kick in for me during the actual exams but was like a zombie afterwards!
Slept for 15 hours once I got home and my phone battery died during the night so I didn't know what day it was, let alone what time it was when I eventually woke up! Thank goodness it's the weekend! 

Who knows what time I'll end up falling asleep at tonight! I think I'm operating on the wrong time zone after all that...


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Most ive ever stayed up was 24-30 hours, but it was for fun and not because I procrastinated lol


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Probably 3days. Not sure how many hours but by the end of it I felt light headed and a bit dizzy.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I've stayed up all night many times, but I usually would go to bed around 7:00 AM... Whenever I was a student, I'd just stay up until 5:00 am and then sleep for a few hours and then go to school, so I did usually get at least a couple hours of sleep per night. The longest I've stayed up was probably when I was going to and coming home from Ireland. 

When I was going there, I woke up really early U.S. time to get to the airport, and then after canceled flights and delayed flights, I finally got there only to have to take three different buses to get to my new home. I didn't get there until maybe 1:00pm Irish time the next day... I was nodding off on the buses though, so I guess I didn't stay up the whole time...

When I was coming home, I woke up at around 5:00 AM Irish time (because the people in the hotel room next to mine were loud...) And then I went around on buses and planes and finally made it home maybe 9:00pm United States time... Then I had to get in my mom's car and we drove 3 hours to get home, and then I wanted to talk to everyone who I hadn't seen for 4 months... I stayed up really late, into the early morning hours U.S. time... I don't know how long it was...


----------



## unbreakable damages (May 4, 2012)

Probably damn close to 3 days. I crashed like two hours before the 3-day mark, though.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Marlon said:


> Most ive ever stayed up was 24-30 hours, but it was for fun and not because I procrastinated lol


A lot different when its work related and your sweating your nut off in anxiety as the deadline hour approaches.


----------



## YahYouBetcha (Mar 24, 2012)

3 nights/4 days. It was finals week and I had two 14-page papers and two or three exams  And of course i'm a procrastinator and leave everything til the last minute. I was paranoid and hallucinating by the 4th day. Slept for a full 24 hours once i crashed.


----------



## jeff almighty (Jan 20, 2012)

Around 30 hours of no sleep ... and doing a presentation that way =/.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Around 30 hours, and I hadn't really slept much before that. I felt so crappy after it was done, but I was also very relieved. I'd never been so productive in my entire life. It was a good experience... I wish I could put that much effort into my work right now, but I can't seem to get going unless it's absolutely vital. Sometimes not even then. :|


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

On two occasions, I stayed up for 40 hours, both during undergrad.

The first one was during the final exam period in 2003. I had one exam the first day, then I stayed up all night studying for the one in the morning of the next day. Then I had a calculus exam in the evening of the same day, and by the time of the exam, I was so tired that I was stumbling around and I kept forgetting the only two fundamental theorems that I needed to remember to write the exam. So I looked it up right before I went into the room, and as soon as I got to my desk I wrote it down on the exam paper so I couldn't forget. I was worried I would have no brain power left to write the exam, but during the exam I just let myself slip into a dream state and wrote the exam in that state. I managed to ace the exam. :yay And then when I got home, I stayed up for another couple of hours to watch overtime of the playoff game between the Leafs and Flyers. After that, I slept for 18 hours.

The second time was later in 2003 during the midterm period. I stayed up all night and for most of the next day doing a big assignment as well as two lab reports - all of which were due on that day - and trying to study for the midterm I had that night, which I hadn't even started studying for until the previous night. (And I didn't even have notes to study from because I never went to that class, so I had to borrow them from my roommate.) I got an okay mark on the exam (which is all I was hoping for), but that was a horrible experience.

I've also had countless 30-hour 'awake sessions' during undergrad and grad school. The last one was a couple of months ago, but they don't happen that often these days because I'm done with classes.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

In 2007, the weekend before finals studying biochemistry. 

Sat. - studied 9am to 1am Sunday (about 16 hours)
Sun. - studied 6am to 9pm (about 15 hours).

It was focused 30 some hours of studying. I got through all of the material and still remember some of the powerpoint slides lol.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

60 hours for a work deadline.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Ospi said:


> 60 hours for a work deadline.


How did you manage this? After about 32-35hours of staying wake my brain stops working.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

alte said:


> How did you manage this? After about 32-35hours of staying wake my brain stops working.


A ****load of Red Bull lol. I was working hard during it so I guess that kept my brain stimulated enough to overcome the tiredness. It went in waves though, at about 40 hours I was wide awake xD.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Jesus, I've never pulled an all nighter, ever. Even when I don't feel prepared for an exam, I've always found it better to get a decent amount of sleep. My mind just slows down too much after a point, and I spend an hour studying what I could otherwise get in a few minutes, so I don't see it as worth, especially when you consider how much less able you are to think during the exam.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

I did some late nights but never did an all nighter. I would usually get my stuff done, crash for an hour or two then turn it in. I planned a head a little bit. I used to just be sleep deprived for three or four straight weeks before finals week working on stuff. Usually, to bed at midnight and up at 4:00AM with occasional naps in when I needed them. This year, I rarely did late nighters or let myself get seriously sleep deprived.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Just finished my final working day of uni, been another all nighter though. Before when I handed in my work at 10am I went back home to chill with a cup of tea only to fall asleep with it in my hand and burn my hands and soak my pillows.


----------

